# The Elite Clone Only Strain's Journal



## Pothead420 (Mar 21, 2009)

just got some killer clone only strains.:watchplant: there just small rooted cuttings so i will get some pics up when they start to take off. :hubba: 
here's the line up
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Bermese x G13
Dabney Blue 
Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough 
Original Daywrecker Diesel
these strains are gonna be my new baby's :yay:


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 22, 2009)

here's a pic of the clones.  i will be working these strains into nice mothers over the summer and taking clones from them. that way when fall comes i have nice plants ready to flower and some sweet mothers to continue giving clones. or i might just cycle the moms into flower to and keep some clones to take the next round from. will see when the time comes for now i just have to get these baby's growing strong :hubba: i also got the chance to smoke the Dab and i have to say its the best Blue strain i ever tried it taste and smells like Blueberry muffin mix  and it blows away Dutch passions BB and DJ shorts. 
its some awesome smoke


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 22, 2009)

Quite	a	lineup	you	got	there.	Happy	growing	and	be	sure	to	keep	us	updated	on	how	the	youngins	are	coming	along	.


----------



## gmo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice strains.  I'll be watching!


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks guys  i cant wait everyone of these strains is killer in its own way thats why they have been around for a while :hubba: i plan on growing these cuts for a long time. as there all elite and hard to come by


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 23, 2009)

mothers in the making. the summer is going to be dedicated to growing out some mothers. currently some are just clones some are seeds just cracked and some are established. there are 2 Direwulfe x Blue Buddha and 1 nice ED Rosenthal Super Bud. 
we also have a few strains going searching for keepers. we have been taking clones from the 2 nicest pheno's from the following strains as soon as they show sex. then they go 12/12
2 pheno's of ICE
2 pheno's of Crystal
and many pheno's of DP Blue Berry
so hopefully we find a nice keeper. 
also just cracked some Serious seeds AK-47 and some Chronic so with the 
Elites i have and these strains come fall there's gonna be lots of flavors in the cycle :hubba: here are some pics of the D x BB and ER Super Bud
Pic #1 group shot
Pic #2 Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
Pic #3,4 Direwulfe x Blue Buddha


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 23, 2009)

yea nice strains you have there,
some must be quite rare now?
have you grown/smoked Strawberry Cough before
if so what did you think?


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 24, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea nice strains you have there,
> some must be quite rare now?
> have you grown/smoked Strawberry Cough before
> if so what did you think?


for sure all these strains are pretty rare :hubba: some more than others  
and no i never had the pleasure to puff it up or grow any of these. but i seen pics of all the mothers that these cuts came from. and they all look killer the KKSC and Dab are huge yielders with a  8 out of 10 for  potency.
the Bermese x G13 and Pre-98 Bubba Kush smaller yielders but the potency is very high. and the ODD is an all around 10 very potent, very tasty, huge yields. 
im told the KKSC has a smell like fresh strawberry,s and i seen the huge yields it gives.
the only one i was lucky enough to smoke was the Dabney Blu and it is very good!!  it taste and smells like Blueberry muffin mix. with huge yields. i love the Blue family and this is the king of the Blues


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 24, 2009)

sounds like your very excited to see those babys go!
have you any more pics of them?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

your going to have lots of great smoke in the future.
my buddy has some chronic seeds. i want to grow em out
looking good man


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 25, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> sounds like your very excited to see those babys go!
> have you any more pics of them?


Thanks im super exited to get these clones off and growing strong  i have been drooling over the pics of these strains for over a year so im siked and very lucky to have that line-up in my garden.  the growers who are lucky enough to get there hands on these elite strains usually only come across 1 or 2 strains. so im super lucky that i got all these cuts :hubba: once they start growing strong i will get some nice pics up



			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> your going to have lots of great smoke in the future. my buddy has some chronic seeds. i want to grow em out
> looking good man


thanks bro ya im sure we will find some sweet ladies from the AK-47 and Chronic's. we got lucky with the Ed Rosenthal Super Bud only 2 seeds poped out of the pack one died off immediately and the lone survivor is a sweet looking female. were just about to take clones off it  hope its a nice pheno if it is it will become a mother. as were getting sick of poping beens so were in search of keepers to clone so we can dedicate our space to growing some nice fems.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 27, 2009)

here are some more pics of another mother and some clones!! here's yet another mother plant in a waterfarm its an AK48. we got lots of clones off her for outdoors. so far for OD this season we have the following strains rooted.
AK48's
Dire x Blue Buddha's
Dragons Breath's
DP Blueberry's
ICE's
Crystal's
Top44's
J/C x BB's
J/C x Dire's
we also have some ED Rosenthal Super Bud, and white Rhino we took clones from today. those will be our outdoor line-up.
and indoors we will be concentrating on finding keepers and turning our clones into mothers so by fall we will have sweet mothers and well established clones to go into flower


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

jsut a few clones then!
nice, looks like your all setup for the outdoor growing season!
clones looks good 
how many of each strain do you have?
well you a bit ahead of me,
ive poped the seeds for outside but only 4 of 8 germed so i started 4 more!
when do you start your outdoor operation?


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> jsut a few clones then!
> nice, looks like your all setup for the outdoor growing season!
> clones looks good
> how many of each strain do you have?
> ...



usually as soon as the good weather breaks then they will be transplanted in a few different locations.:hubba: i have like 3-10 of each strain depending on the strain. i always plant way more than i need outdoors if i want 25 plants then i will plant 100 cause there always seems to be loss outdoors.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

thats somthing i didnt think about pothead!
ill need to germ all my outdoor seeds i think as its going to be intresting to see if i get good enough weather to grow them big!
whats your weather like during the summer?


----------



## marcnh (Mar 28, 2009)

nice genetics!  do you make seeds at all or are you strictly clones?


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thats somthing i didnt think about pothead!
> ill need to germ all my outdoor seeds i think as its going to be intresting to see if i get good enough weather to grow them big!
> whats your weather like during the summer?


its usually around 65-80. but some days it can get to almost 100 and can go down to the 40s'. but i need fast flowering strains mostly 8 week strains cause im in a northern climate.



			
				marcnh said:
			
		

> nice genetics!  do you make seeds at all or are you strictly clones?


i used to be mostly clones. but then i had to down size my grow so i could not keep mothers and clones anymore. so for the past few grows i have been popping beans and making crosses of the strains i liked the most. 
here's some crosses i made last grow.
AK-47/SDV3 x AK-47/Bubbleberry
AK48 x AK-47/Bubbleberry
Dire/Blue Buddha x Jamaican sunshine#3/Ogerskush 
i have lots of crosses i made over the years 
but i got lucky getting this line-up of strains. there all killer clone only strains. some of witch have been around for a long time. i might make some crosses with them in the future. but as long as i can keep these going i will be good. there amazing plants 
KKSC & the Dabney Blu - very high yields, very tasty, and a 8 out of 10 for potency.
pre-98 Bubba Kush & the Bermese x G13 - average yields, nice and dank, 9 out of 10 for potency.
Original Daywrecker Diesel - its all around a 10 :hubba: big yields, very dank, and a 10 out of 10 for potency. its called Daywrecker for a reason


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

i live in the northen hem as well but dont get temps like that max 27c and i mean max! average temp 16c and 10c and night, not that warm!

"but i got lucky getting this line-up of strains. there all killer clone only strains"
what do you mean by clone only?
you can still breed two and get seeds if you want right?


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 29, 2009)

oops


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i live in the northen hem as well but dont get temps like that max 27c and i mean max! average temp 16c and 10c and night, not that warm!
> 
> "but i got lucky getting this line-up of strains. there all killer clone only strains"
> what do you mean by clone only?
> you can still breed two and get seeds if you want right?



i'll use Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough as an example. you can get Strawberry Cough seeds and grow out 100 beans, but you will most likely never find a pheno thats the same as the KKSC. this cut is prized for its good yields and its fresh Strawberry scent when growing & cured. its only available from a reliable source who has the original cut or accses to it. i got super lucky to run across this many clone only strains. like the Pre-98 Bubba its been around over 10 years you know it bomb if its been around that long:hubba: and the Dab Blu or Old Blu has been around a while also its a very good yielder and it smells and tastes like Blueberry muffins 
take for instance your Himalayan Gold. if you find a keeper a super female with huge yields of crazy potent bud and clone it. then you grow it for a while then you start giving out cuts to friends that is basically how a clone only starts.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

yea i get it, if you where to breed it, the genes from the other plant would combine and the resulting offspring wouldnt be the same as the orginal mother.
thanks for clearing that up pothead!


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 30, 2009)

no problem bro  any questions you have dont hesitate to ask. either PM me or just ask in the thread. lots of people helped me so its nice to return the knowledge if needed .:hubba:
also i got some Double Strawberry Diesel F3 beans coming. thats(East Coast Sour-D x Strawberry Cough) im thinking of looking for a sweet male to use as a stud in some breeding projects. i would like to hit the KK Strawberry Cough with the male DSD pollen. i think that could be the start of a great IBL. and im gonna make F4s of the DSD continue inbreeding it im thinking by the time i get to f5-6's i will have a pretty stable strain


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 2, 2009)

here are some pics from this morning of our grow. got the new clones in there and some mother plants. 
we decided to re-veg the AK-47 x Bubbleberry so we trimmed it down flushed it and gave it some veg nutes. and we got lots of clones many different strains for Outdoors this year those will be going outside very soon. :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

lookind good man!
so it must be getting better outside where you are!
i know its getting better here!
my ak48,bublegum,bc36,sunk,no1x haze,bigbud x norhten lights etc
are comming on nicely! 
what size do you like to get them before you put them outside?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 2, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> lookind good man!
> so it must be getting better outside where you are!
> i know its getting better here!
> my ak48,bublegum,bc36,sunk,no1x haze,bigbud x norhten lights etc
> ...



usually i just like to get then started maybe 3-4 nodes. but we started early this year so there gonna be allot bigger than we normally do. witch sucks when transporting them to the grow site's. but we have lots of sweet strains cloned and growing strong for outdoors.
have you grown the AK48 before if so how did you like it? i think its a good yielder but lacks in potency. but it finishes fast and im hopping the outdoor buds are better than the indoor.:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

my little babys are only on there first node right now,
so they wont be going outside now.....but soon!
no i havent grown them before i just got them for there low height and quick finishing trate's
i havent grown any of these before, just skunk no1,durban poison,northen lights, white widow,bigbud, i think thats it, 
at the moment i have 
all nirvana expect the kc brains,

ak 48
bubblelicious
white rhino
northen lights x bigbud
bigbud
kc 36
skunk no1 x haze
and
some random seeds,not bag seeds just not sure what they are as a mate mixed the dam packs up!

not what you would call elite strains! but i dont have a awesome clone contact....yet!:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> my little babys are only on there first node right now,
> so they wont be going outside now.....but soon!
> no i havent grown them before i just got them for there low height and quick finishing trate's
> i havent grown any of these before, just skunk no1,durban poison,northen lights, white widow,bigbud, i think thats it,
> ...


thats cool K.C. Brains has mostly outdoor strains and there all good from what i seen. 
i hope you have good luck with your Big Buds and NL x Big Buds they all were hermies so keep a close eye on them especially if there close to your other plants


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the advice!
yea the bigbud x northen lights are nervana seeds,
i bought the kc brains for outside, hopin they might do well outdoors here!
the kc brains northenlight special had a terible germ rate i planted 8 and just as i lost all hope of getting anything from them, 1 poped up! lets hope its going to be a female!
i have like 20 seedlings comming on now, all within a few days apart,


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice!
> yea the bigbud x northen lights are nervana seeds,
> i bought the kc brains for outside, hopin they might do well outdoors here!
> the kc brains northenlight special had a terible germ rate i planted 8 and just as i lost all hope of getting anything from them, 1 poped up! lets hope its going to be a female!
> i have like 20 seedlings comming on now, all within a few days apart,


good luck on your outdoor season i hope we both have a good year :hubba:
i liked there Bubblicious its some tasty smoke you will like those 
also are those the Skunkmans original Haze x SK#1 freebies from nirvana?
if so i would grow them indoors they can flower anywhere from 12-18 weeks sometimes longer depending on the pheno some Hazes can go 22 weeks of flowering.  so you will not get them to finish outdoors unless your in a tropical climate. i seen them grown indoors under 12/12 from the start and they still got 5-6ft. tall so there very big plants


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

yea hopefull it will be a good season for us we will be out there soon! 
and with help from global warming, temps might be high enough here to get a good harvest! 
yea the bubblish looks good, dont think ive tryed it before though 
you can easly id it amoung the other seedlings due to its dark nearly purple colour! weird 
i got those skunk x haze free alright, but not off nirvana!
here's what they say about them,

Skunk Haze cannabis seeds

Genetics: Skunk No. 1 x Original Haze
AKA: "Fuma Con Diablos"
Variety: Mostly sativa (87.5%)
Type: F1 Hybrid
Harvest Date: November
Flowering Period: 11 weeks
THC Content: 20%-22%
No. of Seeds Per Packet: 10

Characteristics: Excellent high and taste

Sacred Seeds created the original Haze in the late 1970s. The Skunk x Haze hybrid, combines the excellent effect and taste of Original Haze with the increased yield & shorter flowering period of Skunk No. 1. It has a fruity, sweet taste with an energetic effect.

yea so looks like they take there time!
i wasnt planning to put them outside though, there's no way they would be ready in time! bad weather starts here at the end of sept- start of oct!
but i will keep that in mind when i deside to flower them!,
but anyones im not putting outside im gona make into mothers!
and then its clone time!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

thats cool cloning everything before you flower them and numbering all your plants and clones is the best idea when growing.  so when the plants are finished budding you will know witch are keepers say the SK#1 x Haze #6 was the bomb then you know to keep the #6 clone turn it into a mother and ditch the rest. just number everything so you do not loose track if you got 10 SK#1 x Haze. then number them 1-10 so when you clone you just mark the number on the clone. but it sounds like a good strain they got the flowering times down on the haze. there's just one thing i see i do not understand it says Haze was created by sacred seeds?? im almost positive it was the HAZE Brothers 
thats were the name Haze came from Sacred might have re-worked it im not sure


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

one of the Dabney Blu's and the Bermese x G13 were having a hard time rooting in the peat pellets. so i threw them into my buddys EZ Cloner :hubba:
that thing can root anything fast even big woody stems root fast as you can see in one of the pics. also check out the Blue Spectrums those 1000w MH conversion bulbs put out almost purple  the plants seem to love it they also love those T5s


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

here are some more pics 
we have the Ambrosia x Snow white S1 under 18/6 with the rest of the vegging plants. were trying to stress it out in every way possible to see if it stays stable and starts to re-veg without going hermie. its just a test run to see how the genetics are since its only my second try at S1 seeds this run seems solid. the last run with S1s was hermie city 6 beans were popped 5 were hermies from the start of flower and one was a killer fem we wish we cloned it thats how good it was we thought it was gonna herm to but it was a solid fem but 1 out of 6 are very bad odds LMAO. i gave a few S1s to some different friends and out of the 8 Ambrosia x Snow white beans popped between them all turned into killer fems some of them put out hot pink pistols. ours was 3 weeks into flower when it went back into veg


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 4, 2009)

I got a clone a week ago... Purple Kush.... I think it will make a nice mom


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 4, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> there's just one thing i see i do not understand it says Haze was created by sacred seeds?? im almost positive it was the HAZE Brothers
> thats were the name Haze came from Sacred might have re-worked it im not sure


yep your right there, haze name comes from the brothers haze of monterey,but its possable this is just a haze strain that sacred seeds crossed.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I got a clone a week ago... Purple Kush.... I think it will make a nice mom


well it says your from so-cal so its very possible you got the real deal. 
since thats the area it floats around the most. you will be very happy most Kushes are very potent:hubba: i just got a cut of the Pre-98 Bubba Kush myself so im siked to flower it out  cant wait to see some pics of the PK


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 5, 2009)

the pre-98 was a slight re-veg but it has kicked back into gear and started growing. and the Bermese x G13 and the second Dabney rooted in the ez-cloner. one Dab is in soiless mix with a little worm castins. the one just rooted went into fox farms ocean forest gonna see what it likes better. :hubba:
here are some pics from today the KKSC is taken off. and the OD has a huge base to it. its new to me  but there looking good


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 6, 2009)

me and my partner always heard and read that the smaller and less woody the stem the easier it is to root but he has bee trying bigger and bigger clones. and even though there woody branches there rooting as fast as the regular sized clones. do you think your better off with a bigger more established clone will it cut the veg time since its already 3-4 times the size of the other clones. here's a pic of one we put in today it was about a 1/4in. stem maybe 10-12in. tall :hubba: we'll see how long it takes to root


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 6, 2009)

i have found that its easyer for me to clone hardwood clones rather then when there soft,!
yea once they can survive not having roots to support the leaves, it will save you time,


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 7, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i have found that its easyer for me to clone hardwood clones rather then when there soft,!
> yea once they can survive not having roots to support the leaves, it will save you time,


granted these big clones are all coming from the same plant there all
Direwulfe x Blue Buddha cuts so im not sure if its just a very easy pheno/strain to clone. so to be sure we have to get some other strains to try. i also think if they root easy its gonna cut the veg time. there rooting so fast that the cut continues to grow while its rooting. usually for me they stop growing until they root. they would be perfect size clones for people who do SOG from rooted clones. but that ez-cloner is awesome. 
i would highly recommend this system its well built and engineered perfect. the other systems i seen running at the dro shop are not engineered well they leek or light enters the system. a T5 setup over the EZ_Cloner is the way to go its pricey and i know you can make the cloner alot cheaper. but if you have the money its worth the investment it will pay for itself the first time you use it :hubba: 
i will put up some pics as soon as that big clone roots


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 7, 2009)

how much did you pay for the ezcloner?
and the t5? how many t5's are you using on the cloner
and are they 4foots?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 8, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> how much did you pay for the ezcloner?
> and the t5? how many t5's are you using on the cloner
> and are they 4foots?


its my partner's equipment but the setup is perfect the T5s fit perfect over the cloner. its 6- 4ft. T5s pricey. and the EZ-cloner is also pricey $$350-450 for the cloner.
 but the cloner can be made very cheap.  the replacement sprayers are $1 a piece. hook it into some 1/2in. hose thats connected to a water pump. use a deep bucket so you can keep the pump submerged and mount the tubing a around 1/2 way up the bucket and make sure the tubing is out of the water.
the get neoprene inserts 55 cent each. cut holes in the cover for the inserts or you can use net pots with hydrotin


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 8, 2009)

"its 6- 4ft. T5s pricey."
so how pricey are we talking here?!
im glad to here you are having so much sucess with it, i just use a home made one, works well enough, most of the time!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 9, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> "its 6- 4ft. T5s pricey."
> so how pricey are we talking here?!
> im glad to here you are having so much sucess with it, i just use a home made one, works well enough, most of the time!



thats all my buddy's equipment i use a home made DWC cloner witch works good i have great luck with the system. but nothing like the Aeroponics 
EZ- Cloner it seems to shave off a few days and the plants continue growing while rooting  as for the prices $$$$
the T5 setup is a sunleaves pioneer and cost $300 at the hydro store
the Aeroponic cloner is a ez-clone 120 site system $460 at the hydro store
the T5 setup fits perfectly over the cloner they work well together. but 
$760 is alot of money to put out for just a clone setup. granted it is the best method for cloning i ever saw but the cloner can be made for under $100 easy. and for the lights i can use 6 regular 4ft. shop lights $30 for 3  2 bulb setups. witch is all you will need for clones. 
but the T5s have the power for vegging some nice plants


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 10, 2009)

the t5's are 56w? and your tubes are 36w?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 10, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> the t5's are 56w? and your tubes are 36w?


 there 54w VitaLume and every other one is a VitaLume Plus. not sure of the watts on the V- Plus but they have the perfect blue spectrums for vegging some very nice plants. 
here are some pics from today. :hubba:
all the plants will eventually be multi-topped plants. 
the KKSC is a vigorous grower it has a very staggered pattern with very nice side branching i might get away with some LST instead of topping it. the Dabney is looking good but has almost no side growth. so im gonna top it when it gets a little bigger. and the little Dab and Bermese x G13 are starting new growth now. the Original Daywrecker Diesel is also a vigorous grower with medium side branches this plant is supposed to be an all around 10 high yields, dank smell/taste, totally knock out smoke anyone i know who tried it says its some of the best bud they ever smoked. :hubba: still not sure if im gonna top it or LST it. the pre-98 Bubba Kush was a slight re-veg so it took a while to come around but it has new growth now and it on its way. and some re-veg pics of future mothers. 
one AK-47 x Bubbleberry and the other Ambrosia x Snow White S1s im happy with the S1s even in re-veg its staying solid no nanners just a happy healthy plant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 10, 2009)

You're a good grower PH420. All of your babies look healthy and green.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 10, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You're a good grower PH420. All of your babies look healthy and green.


thanks BDP  i cant wait to try these:hubba: i smoked the Dab and its some very tasty smoke with a nice indica buzz. and has huge yields. and the ODD is supposed to be some of the best smoke around its almost as potent as the Chem's


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 14, 2009)

here are some pics from this morning. the KKSC its the most vigorous grower. i think its the Haze in her. i super cropped it  because it has lots of side growth so im trying to encourage it to bush out as it gonna be a mother plant. also the Dab and the ODD are head to head but the ODD has more side growth. the Daney has almost no side growth. but there gonna get topped soon anyway. the Pre-98 Bubba Kush was a reveg and is starting to grow now. it stretched a bit but still has no new growth. the Berm x G13 is just staring to put out new growth and will be transplanted soon. 
i cant wait to try the Berm x G13 i seen the mothers of all these strains and the all look great. but the bud structure on the Berm is amazing huge calyx's. you can roll a bone with 4-5 single calyx's


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

the pre 98 looks so gnarly man


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 15, 2009)

i transplanted the KKSC, Dabney, and ODD into 3-gallon pots using FFOF.
and i put the Berm x G13 and another Dab into 6x6x7 pots from 16oz. cups with FFOF. i also topped the Dab and the ODD and the KKSC is super-cropped. and me and my partner took the nicest clone from the strains we liked the best. so here is the mother list.:hubba: the list will most likely get smaller after we flower them.
Kyle Kushmen Strawberry Cough
Original Daywrecker Diesel 
Dabney Blu
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Bermese x G13
Dragons Breath ( AK-47 x Sour-D )
Blue Buddha x Sour-D x Blue Buddha
Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
White Rhino
and we got some xxx Serious seeds AK-47 and some Chronic still to clone. 
and a AK-47 x Bubbleberry and a Ambrosia x Snow White S1 in re-veg


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

nice growth there man, looking real nice!
mine are comming on, ive been pinching them so keep them as short and stocky as possable!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 15, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> nice growth there man, looking real nice!
> mine are comming on, ive been pinching them so keep them as short and stocky as possable!


sweet your gonna have a great yield.:hubba: things were looking real good last i checked. keep up the killer work


----------



## 420benny (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks great! Can I ask a question? What does pre-98 mean before Bubba Kush? Did the parentage change after 1998 or is it something else?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

hay pothead i chopped my bigbud, take a look at my g.j!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 16, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Looks great! Can I ask a question? What does pre-98 mean before Bubba Kush? Did the parentage change after 1998 or is it something else?


i would think a different pheno or parent change. there lots of controversy when it comes to the Kush's. the real Kush is Hindu Kush its a 100% indica Afghani plant. some people claim that Bubba Kush is Master Kush x Bubblegum.
so i realy could not tell ya. but if you look at last months bud of the month the pre-98 thats exactly what the cut looks like in flower mega frosty.:hubba: i just got it as a re-veg so its taken a while to catch up but it put out its first saw tooth leave today so its off and growing strong.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 18, 2009)

here are some pics of some of our mother plants. we cut allot of clones off the AK48 probably around 25 so its all trimmed up to 3 tops. we also took like 20 clones from the ERSB that plants looks nice but we have yet to flower the ED out. out of 11 seeds in the pack only 2 germed one died off leaving one and luckily it turned out to be a very nice looking fem. were thinking of cycling them into flower but were not sure yet. also the A x SW S1s and the AK x BB
are re-vegging nicely. the AK x BB put out some shoots and started putting out true leaves first time i seen that on a re-veg. the other re-vegs are putting out single leaves.
and i think i stressed the OD, Dragons Breath, and the J/C x Dire they started to put out single leaves and 3 fingered leaves i think they were in the 6x6x7 pots to long. they got pot bound very bad the KKSC was drooping out badly but now that there all in 3-gal. pots they all look great the KKSC stood up 2 days after transplanting. they all seem to like the Fox Farms Ocean Forrest the plants seem to thrive in that mix. and the big momma's are in waterfarms using GH-3 part, Cal-Mag.


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 18, 2009)

Good stuff bro...


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 19, 2009)

hay man,
there comming on nicely 
your making clones like crazy!
how many are you planting outside?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay man,
> there comming on nicely
> your making clones like crazy!
> how many are you planting outside?


actually we decided not to do any Outdoor growing ourselves. just to much work altogether with everything we got going so were giving all these clones to someone with Acres of land and is a veteran grower and he will grow them out keep 50% of the harvest and me and my buddy will get 25% each. but so far there's over 100 plants in the ground in 20 plant patches. and 50 more in the cloner. this guy is doing lots of work since we still have been having cold weather 30-40deg. in the morning. he has been covering them nightly to keep the frost off them. he wasted no time putting them out there. im surprised there not dead cause of the cold weather. but he is doing great some of them have been out for 2-3 weeks already.
the clones for outdoors are mostly fast flowers cause of our climate. 
2 pheno's of Top44
1 pheno of AK48
3 pheno's of ICE
4 pheno's of DP Blueberry
these last 2 im hopping finish in time Outside there 9-11 week strains
1 pheno of Dire x Blue Buddha
1 pheno of Dragons Breath
but the majority of clones are the AK48 and the Top44 and just a few of the other strains.



			
				MindzEye said:
			
		

> Good stuff bro...


thanks bro we have been taking lots of clones lately. but my clone only's are looking great i topped the Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough. at first i supper-cropped it. but i accidentally sat on it and topped it 
with my *** LOL so i got a clone off it LMAO
but there all good i can start cloning them if i wanted but im gonna let them grow big and strong first since its gonna be a couple months before we run an indoor grow.

Thanks PH420


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay man,
> there comming on nicely
> your making clones like crazy!
> how many are you planting outside?


actually we decided not to do any Outdoor growing. were giving all these clones to someone with Acres of land and they will grow them out keep 50% of the harvest and me and my buddy will get 25% each. but so far there's over 100 plants in the ground in 20 plant patches. and 50 more in the cloner. this guy is doing lots of work since we still have been having cold weather 30-40deg. in the morning. he has been covering them nightly to keep the frost off them. he wasted no time putting them out there. im surprised there not dead cause of the cold weather. but he is doing great some of them have been out for 2-3 weeks already.
the clones for outdoors are mostly fast flowers cause of our climate. 
2 pheno's of Top44
1 pheno of AK48
3 pheno's of ICE
4 pheno's of DP Blueberry
these last 2 im hopping finish in time Outside there 9-11 week strains
1 pheno of Dire x Blue Buddha
1 pheno of Dragons Breath
but the majority of clones are the AK48 and the Top44



			
				MindzEye said:
			
		

> Good stuff bro...



thanks bro we have been taking lots of clones lately. but my clone only's are looking great i topped the Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough. at first i supper-cropped it. but i accidentally sat on it and topped it 
with my *** LOL 
but there all good i can start cloning them if i wanted but im gonna let them grow big and strong first since its gonna be a couple months before we run an indoor grow. i cant wait to see your new gear in flower especially the 
Purple Kush and the 707 Headband, i guess Headband 707 is (SFV OGK x ECSD) so it should be some dank smoke for sure you will need good odor control.:hubba:
and its hard to get solid info on the PK but i would ask the clinic. like my KKSC there's a KKPK kyle kushmans PK its just nice to know what you got i would even find out were there WW derived from. he should have all that info anyways and if he dont he can ask his clone supplier. its nice to know just so you have an idea on what it like's. some plants dont like to be topped, some like very little nute's while other's are strait up hogs. you should invest in a P.H. kit with the tester and the up and down. fish store's carry them.
and a TDS meter to tell you were your nutes are at that way you can push the plant to the max and get an incredible growth.
i would P.H. all the water around 5.5-6 and check the P.H. in the run off water also this will tel you how the root zone is. 
and once the plants established you can start increasing the nutes i take it to 1000ppm/tds sometimes more. but if you do these things your gonna have the best bud in town


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2009)

some pics from this morning. there all my clone only's i got a Dragons Breath in there so i guess its a clone only now since it will be very hard to find a pheno like it. also my AK-47 x Bubbleberry in re-veg it was different from the revegs im used to. usually they put out lots of single blade leaves before it snaps out of it. but these just shot up a shoot with true leaves like it was from a seed or clone. its pretty cool.:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 21, 2009)

looking good man!


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 21, 2009)

o0o0o0o0ooo very sexyyy, keep upda good work, pop back in a while


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys. the KKSC is a monster :hubba: it already had lots of side growth but now that i topped all the bigger plants. its bushing out very nice. 
same with the ODD and the Dab. the ODD is putting out lots of side growth. before it was topped i would say it had medium side branching. now its starting to Bush out. the Dabney had almost no side branching but now its got some nice side growth its starting to catch up with the ODD. the other Dab and the Bermese x G13 are starting to take hold and grow. those need to be transplanted soon. and the Pre-98 Bubba Kush finaly has a true set of serated leaves coming out of the top of the plant and a few side shoots.
its a long re-veg but it will give me many clones in the future. and the strain gives you some some killer bud so its worth the wait
also we have a few other mothers im not gonna get into the details of cause i would fill the page LOL but there the following strains
Top44
Jimmie/Chocolate Diesel x Blue Buddha
Blue Buddha x Sour-Dv3 x Blue Buddha
2 pheno's of White Rhino
2 phenos of DP Blueberry
Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
AK48


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2009)

and some of the other mother's.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 26, 2009)

sexyyy


----------



## Pothead420 (May 1, 2009)

further back into this thread i talked about the Serious seeds AK-47 & Chronic
my partner had growing. there all big momma bushes now. :hubba:
also got a big Crystal and a Dire x Blue Buddha both mother plants. there big girls that have been ready for weeks to clone. but were just gonna trim them when needed to keep them manageable. this fall were gonna blow it up we have a killer line-up going of strains. but im sure after doing a flower run that we will most likely whittle them down and get rid of half of those strains. then we will see what we like for keepers
KKSC 
Dab 
Berm x G13 
OD 
Pre-98 Bubba Kush 
White Rhino
T44
J/C x BB 
J/C x Dire 
Dire x BB 
DP Blueberry
Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
Crystal 
ICE
AK48
Dragons Breath


----------



## Pothead420 (May 5, 2009)

here are some pics from this morning. the FFOF is letting up a bit i can see the leaves getting a little lighter green. so im gonna use the Bio-Bizz Bio Grow with other amendments and see how well it works. i used it once before and it worked good so we will see how it goes. i need to transplant the Berm x G13, Dab, and Pre-98 Bubba into bigger pots there out growing the 6x6x7 pots and i think thats why my Pre-98 is taking a long time to come around i think its pot bound.


----------



## swiftgt (May 5, 2009)

nice work as ever bro:cool2: 
i like the look of that kksc, very nice


----------



## Pothead420 (May 6, 2009)

thanks bro:hubba:  its a very vigorous grower all the side growth goes side ways instead of upward.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 6, 2009)

i just transplanted the clone's that were in the 6x6x7 pots into 3-gal. pots using the FFOF. the plants love this mix!!:hubba: i would recommend it to any new or veteran grower. its so easy to use just plain water in veg. just P.H. your water before each watering. it seems to be working well for rooted cuttings they take off like rockets. but if your starting from seed i would use a seed starter mix until the plants are established. then transplant into the FFOF 
IMO its way to hot for seedlings.
but that soil rocks in veg you will have to feed it bottled nutes in flower. but thats easy enough just get some good bloom ferts and a few other ammendments and your good to go.


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

hold on ffof?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 7, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hold on ffof?


 
 :joint:  
not sure i get your question?   :confused2:


----------



## swiftgt (May 7, 2009)

"i just transplanted the clone's that were in the 6x6x7 pots into 3-gal. pots using the FFOF."
whats FFOF?!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 8, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> "i just transplanted the clone's that were in the 6x6x7 pots into 3-gal. pots using the FFOF."
> whats FFOF?!


 its an organic soil mix. :hubba: Fox Farms Ocean Forrest it has all the nutes a vegging plant needs  unless you veg longer than 4-5 weeks thats when i notice the plants needing some nutes. then i feed by bottled nutes. i just give it a good grow mix im currently using Bio-Bizz Bio Grow and other amendments. i use lots of different ferts always looking for something better. but nutes are nutes there all the same with very little variance just need that N-P-K and micro nutes to grow. and in flower i feed bottled Bloom ferts. :hubba:
here's a pic of the bag it works great. 
REMOVED


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

ah ok,thanks for straightening that out for me!
ive heard of that alright, havent seen it for sale out my way though


----------



## Pothead420 (May 10, 2009)

things are looking great. i gave the older plants there first feeding of Bio Grow, and Cal-Mag at 400 PPM to start off with they ate up all the nutes in the FFOF soil. 
so its bottled nutes for them from now on. the Bubba Kush actually looks like a plant now LOL huge Indica leaves. its looking good. and i topped the smaller Dab and Berm xG13 just nipped the top off and continued super cropping all the plants. the only one im not messing with is the Bubba im waiting for it to get more established. but the 3 big girls are all topped and responding great to the supper cropping tons of side growth especially the KKSC and the OD. beautiful plants. the side growth on the KKSC is cool instead of upward all the secondary growth goes out sideways looks cool got the AK x BB re-vegged and growing strong its a great plant the buds turn a sweet dark Purp almost Black. its a medium yielder with a spicy,berry scent/taste with skunky undertones to it. i used a male from those beens in my Dragons Breath cross hopping for the added color to the DB and shorten the flower time a little. all fems i had turned purple and others i seen grown all displayed some level of Purp so i hope it passes on into the cross
D-9  ]
EDIT

and the rest of the pics are in the next post.


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

there comming on great man,
wow
im lovein the crazy side growth on the OD and kksc!,
there quick growers!
some of the others strains are left in the dust!
the bubba is starting to snap outa flower and into veg!
some leaf size on the bubba eh!its crazy!
so how long did you spend with your babys today?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 11, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> there comming on great man,
> wow
> im lovein the crazy side growth on the OD and kksc!,
> there quick growers!
> ...



im usually in the grow room for an hour to 2 hours a day just turning plants, watering, and inspecting every little thing. :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 11, 2009)

i spent about the same time on my grow room!
do you get a chance to go every day?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 12, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i spent about the same time on my grow room!
> do you get a chance to go every day?


yup i like to go daily :hubba: that way i can catch any problems before they take hold on the plant


----------



## Pothead420 (May 12, 2009)

while we have been concentrating on vegging out mothers and taking clones for outdoors we also kept a very small flower box going the past few months. so that we will have free bud to smoke.:hubba: and there starting to finish up.
there under a 400w HPS 
there is 4 strains 5 plants all clones from my last run.

Direwulfe x Blue Buddha = This is the Sour-D pheno taste/smells like sour fruits with blueberry undertones. its a very potent plant it has the BB structure bushy with very little stretch. and its a heavy yielding plant

JS#3 x OgersKush = This is the Jamaican dominant pheno but you can see a bit of Kush in there. it has lots of stretch in flower with low to average yield and the potency is very high. but the banging lemon dank taste/smell is the best part of this plant.

Ducksfoot99 x Clipse = This is the C99 pheno its a good yielder and it taste/smells so fruity but mostly toward pineapple's. its not the most potent. but its a very nice high and some tasty to smoke.

AK-47 x Bubbleberry = This is the Bubbleberry pheno its a low to medium yielder of some narcotic smoke. it taste/smells spicey berry like with skunky undertones. and the sugar leaves and calyx's all turn dark purp almost black.

im almost out of smoke so i cant wait the AK x BB and DF99 x C can be harvested. the trichs are all cloudy coming up on 8 weeks. but were just waiting for atleast 20-30% amber trichs. the other 2 strains can go for 11+ weeks so they still have 2-3 weeks to go. here are some pics from yesterday. once these are done were not flowering till fall.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 12, 2009)

how in the world do you
fit all of those under a 400w hps?
looks like some real nice crosses man


----------



## Pothead420 (May 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> how in the world do you
> fit all of those under a 400w hps?
> looks like some real nice crosses man



thanks bro!!its only 5 medium size plants we just stuff them in there as close to the light as possible. the mothers in veg got a 1k :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2009)

that looks like a nice variety of smoke pothead!  That Direwulfe x Blue Buddha is a monster. :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

that Direwulfe x Blue Buddha is a crazy monster!
i cant wait to see how my blue buddha will do!


----------



## MindzEye (May 12, 2009)

:joint:  Dude those pics of your plants makes me have a tingle inside my pants.... Great Job


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> :joint:  Dude those pics of your plants makes me have a tingle inside my pants.... Great Job



ha only a tingle!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 13, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> that Direwulfe x Blue Buddha is a crazy monster!
> i cant wait to see how my blue buddha will do!


yours should look just like the Dire x BB ( BB x Sour-Dv3 x BB ) there very closely related. it grows the same as the BB short and bushy with lots of bud. this just has a little Diesel thrown in the mix.



			
				MindzEye said:
			
		

> :joint:  Dude those pics of your plants makes me have a tingle inside my pants.... Great Job


thanks bro its just to hold me over till i get my other strains going. 
wait till you see my next flower.  it will be 9.5-10 potency super dank, lemony, funky, fuel time.
i also have some new elite clones coming to join the others. 
Chem-91, Chem-D, Chem-4 all 9.5-10 potency strains allot of people agree its some of the best smoke going. i might mess around and try some S1s.  the only reason i would crack beans now is to make my own crosses.  and there are a few i want to search for keepers so i have my own elite clone only strain. mainly my Rezs Strawberry Diesel F3s 
i still have lots of 10-packs to pop of multiple strains from many breeders. there's some nice crosses to be made and keepers to be found.:hubba:
from the elite clones most likely i will end up choosing my favorites and concentrate on them. i will grow the others but my favorite have first dibs on the space available. or i might cycle 4 different strains every other grow i have a nice list of elite clones going but im sure i will find my favorites. here is what i will have when i get the Chems in.
Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough - 8-9 for potency out of 10. huge yields
Dabney Blu - 8 for potency out of 10. huge yields
Original Daywrecker Diesel  - all around 10 huge yields, of dank potent bud its a gem. 
Pre-98 Bubba Kush - 9-10 for potency out of 10. low yield 
Bermese x G13 - 8-9 for potency out of 10. medium yield 
Chem-91 - 9.5-10 dank, lemony, funky, fuel. medium yields
Chem-D  - 9.5-10  dank fuel. good yields, can have very big yields if grown rite.
Chem-4  - 9.5-10  dank funky fuel. good yields


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

hay pothead,
yea those Chem-91 -Chem-D .Chem-4 sound good, have you seen them grow before or smoked any?
cant wait to see the results of your breeding projects!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 14, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay pothead,
> yea those Chem-91 -Chem-D .Chem-4 sound good, have you seen them grow before or smoked any?
> cant wait to see the results of your breeding projects!



i seen the Chem-D in person its a monster yielder of 9.5-10 potency bud
the other 2 are also 9.5-10 there the 3 best cuts very hard to get them especially Chem-D so im super lucky getting all 3 :hubba: im amassing a list of killer clones im siked


----------



## Pothead420 (May 14, 2009)

1 of my Dabs is about 3ft. tall now. and the rest are rite behind it. here are some pics from this morning. :hubba: i took 3-4 clones off all 5 strains for outdoors i just need to check a couple spots out first.


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

very nice inndeed man!
so your amassing a clone army eh!,
you gona do your own out door grow as well?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 14, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> very nice inndeed man!
> so your amassing a clone army eh!,
> you gona do your own out door grow as well?



ya i have train tracks close to the house only place in the city i can grow. unless i travel. but in the first pic above i got 3-4 of all 5 strains i got going in the cloner today. im gonna put them out there and hope for the best.

also have a buddy with acres of land we supplied him with over 100 clones so that will be split 3-ways i hope he has a good harvest its his second outdoor grow and he got 6 indoor grows so he has enough knowledge to pull it off.
i just hope we have good weather this year last year the rain never let up causing lots of bud mold that was a bummer.


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

yep im hoping the weather is better here as well this year,
we had mould trouble over here too last year!
will you go at night to plant them?
i hope my clones hurry up and sex, i want to make some space in my veg room!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 15, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep im hoping the weather is better here as well this year,
> we had mould trouble over here too last year!
> will you go at night to plant them?
> i hope my clones hurry up and sex, i want to make some space in my veg room!


no i will go there whenever i want. its just getting up and walking the tracks to find a space. then dig holes and add amendments to the soil. 
if i go up far enough there is a big cows corn field that usually wont get cut down till the end of november i might put some in there. basically i will end up with 3-5 plots with around 5-10 plants per plot. that way if 1 or 2 have problems i will have backups.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 16, 2009)

here is a Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there in some plants that resemble marijuana so its good cover.  its in a 5 gal. pot with soiless mix. im using mostly Bio-Bizz and Botnicare products. with a couple others when needed. ideally i would like to top it and prune it into 2 main stems. i want to weigh it down so they run horizontal one in each direction along the ground ideally about 1-1/2 - 2ft. off the ground.  i want to put a Dab and a OD in there to since those plants run the whole length of the garage. i just hope we have a good flower season. it rained so much last year i lost pounds from mold about 25-30 plants were lost out of 50 fems and the remaining plants had to be picked threw about 25% of them had mold. very bad season. makes you want to stay indoorsEDIT


----------



## stonedrone (May 16, 2009)

Man pothead that bbxak47 makes me drool bro.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 18, 2009)

yeah the AK-47 x Bubbleberry is great. it has a nice purple color on the leaves and calyxs. and taste a bit spicey,berry and skunky undertones. its only around a 7 for potency and a medium yielder but its tasty smoke and its a nice buzz


----------



## Pothead420 (May 18, 2009)

i plan on putting 3-4 more plants outside along the garage wall. it has those plants along the whole wall so they will blend in well. i got the KKSC out there i want to put 1 of each strain a OD, Dab, Bubba, Berm x G13 that way i got one of each im gonna pinch the hell out of it and LST them all.
i just put 3-4 clones of all 5 strains into the cloner the rest im gonna plant. either in a cows corn patch or along the train tracks nerebye. thats the only way i can flower currently so i got to stop being lazy and prep some spots. i also want to plant 2 seperate patchs away from the other plants and away from eachother. i got 3 seeds of K.C.36 left and i want to make more seeds. same deal with the Flying Dutchmen- Fuma Con Diablos witch is ( SK#1 x pure Original Haze ) only got 3 seeds so those 2 area's will be just for breeding. if i get 2 fems and 1 male then i will fully polly both fems. but if i get 2 males then i will select the best one to polly the fem. i guess there both great strains the K.C.36 is a great outdoor strain. and the FCD is a nice strain. but it goes by Titans Haze now. 
but from what i read the Fuma Con Diablos is better that the Titans Haze. i guess they re-worked it a bit and renamed it. but both strains are still 
( SK#1 x Original Haze ) i also have lots of the Real Blue Buddha not the Depots cheapos there polen chuckers there Buddha grow side by side with mine looks like 2 totally different plants they ruined it. but mine are 7-8 week flowers. so im gonna put atleast 10-15 of those seeds in the ground after i sprout them.
were still having cool mornings so im guessing i got almost a month to get things prepped and in the ground


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

hey pothead,
yea that railway track looks the business for growing, theres lots of coverage to hide them! 
i can wait to see your results with the kc 36 and the FCD,
the kc 36 has great structure and the fcd is a very strong and bushey grower,so your going to breed them over the summer outside?
ha  i have the same problem, i can get my as* in gear and preb my sites!
i cant get any of my nl x big b to root,and my white rhino refused to root too! so im thinking ill just stick them outside, as im not hugely intrested in a strain thats that hard to clone,
if it shows promise i might breed it, unlightly though,


----------



## Pothead420 (May 19, 2009)

here is a Nirvana's Crystal we have 10 of those and 10 ICE and 
10 White Rhino under 4- 1K HPS lights. its a sealed room with lots of Co2 being injected.  theres also a pick of a small side bud from the WR a test bud :hubba: only got a few picks its a pain pulling them out and the mylar makes group shots hard to get. but there there ready to harvest there coming up on 10 weeks of flowering all the hairs are going back into the calyx,s witch are fat. so they wll be coming down within a few days 
im very impressed with the nirvana strains. they put out some nice plants very big buds with high calyx to leaf ratio. and super frosty. both are dank with a fruity smell mixed in. the WR was from gifted seeds its also some nice looking bud just waiting on this test bud to dry so we can try it lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 19, 2009)

Looking great there! Some BIG buds, wow. 4x 1000 watt lamps? Sheesh, that's one way to grow a lot of ganja innit?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 19, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looking great there! Some BIG buds, wow. 4x 1000 watt lamps? Sheesh, that's one way to grow a lot of ganja innit?



thanks Mental  oh ya it does the job :hubba: all the plants turned out great. gonna have some nice bud to smoke in a couple weeks. and there is gonna be lots of trim to make some hash. either oil or bubble still not sure but there is lots of frosty trim to work with


----------



## swiftgt (May 19, 2009)

nice work pot head,
those clothes in the back will be stinking of weed!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 20, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> nice work pot head,
> those clothes in the back will be stinking of weed!


 to late everything in the basement is saturated with the smell of good weed.
well we trimmed 15 of 30 plants took a while but we have lots of sugar leaves to make hash with once all 32 are trimmed we will have a good amount of trim.  
here are some samples we took of 3 of the strains. the DP Blueberry is still standing it just does not want to finish the trichs are slowly turning cloudy there just passing 10-weeks thats a long flower for the Blueberry strains but it has a very lite berry scent its a very viney plant that needs stakes to hold up the branches the buds are small like golf balls but there rock hard. 
the Crystal and ICE are both from nirvana. 
the Crystal's are loaded with trichs and has top cola's the size of my arm. it has a sweet fruity hashy smell to it  the ICE grew with the same structure as the Crystal but it has alot less trich coverage and popped bananas in week-9 but we got a couple of the Grape Pheno's to re-veg depending on potency. they smell great there very fruity with 2 that smell like concord grape juice. the Rhino's were gifted all i no is there from the Dam. but they are very nice plants instead of long cola's it has baseball size buds all over the plant. and the smell reminds me of Widow so im pretty sure it is WR  but it is a white strain thats for sure.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 20, 2009)

and here are some pics of my ladies. i took 4-5 clones off each strain to plant outdoors. there in the EZ-Cloner now rooting. the 3 bigger plants are being feed with Flora Nova Grow, Cal Mag, and Floralicious around 900 PPM.
i topped every branch on the Top44 to see how she responds.
here are some pics from this morning


----------



## Pothead420 (May 20, 2009)

and the rest of the mother plants. and i got a KKSC outside in a 6-gal pot in soiless mix hidden in some foliage.
its being feed Bio-Bizz products with some epsom salt ect.


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

very nice indeed pothead!
there comming on as well as ever!
that kksc is looking good too, hiding out there!
so did you have any trouble cloneing any of nirvans strains?
how about that  white rhino?
it wouldnt root for me!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 21, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> very nice indeed pothead!
> there comming on as well as ever!
> that kksc is looking good too, hiding out there!
> so did you have any trouble cloneing any of nirvans strains?
> ...



the only one i cloned from nirvana was the Top44.
the White Rhino cloned very easy but its not nirvanas WR its from amsterdam thats all i know about it. but there sweet looking plants.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 23, 2009)

my goal with these is to keep them as low to the ground as possible. so there somewhat hidden in the other growth. im gonna try a few things. the KKSC and the OD i have a feeling there gonna get real big. so im gonna go wild with the pinching of the tops and some LST work. i got a Dabney, Bubba and AK-47 x Bubbleberry i think may stay smaller if i top it a few times. if i have to i will do some LST on them also. if anyone has any experiance with these strains outdoors any tips would be cool.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 25, 2009)

here's what i got currently added to the ICE, Crytsal, WR. its some AK48 and some AK-47 x Bubbleberry. for some reason my buddy got some nice trich production out of the AK48 i had very little 5-6 potency at best. i gave him a clone and he got the potency up to a good 7-7.5 but he got less yield. but it ended up some good indica smoke i was surprised. and the AK x BB clone i gave him came out nice also. its a nice purp pheno that has some good potency probably around an 8. with average yields but it is a great high and has a nice strong Hashy smell with berry and skunk undertones. just some good daytime bud that gets you bombed but you can still function


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

that ak x bb looks sweet man!
very tasty indeed!
how long will you be curing it before you will start to smoke it up?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 26, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> that ak x bb looks sweet man!
> very tasty indeed!
> how long will you be curing it before you will start to smoke it up?



the more bud i got the longer i let it cure. but since this was a 3-way split were letting it go for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Pothead420 (May 27, 2009)

here are some more pics sorry for all the veg pics but i should have some nice outdoor buds to show this season. and when fall breaks its on indoor. 
all the plants pretty much ate up all the nutes in the soil. so i have been feeding them GH Flora Nova Grow, Cal-Mag, and florilicious at 1000ppm at every watering. even my runt the Bubba Kush re-veg it about a ft. tall i got 5 clones off her for outdoors. but it has the biggest leaves of all the plants its got those real big Kush leaves. but my Dabney is the biggest of my girl's  
and the ERSB is my buddys biggest same age but it s in a water farm
i should be getting a few new clones in soon also. allot of people claim these cuts to be some of the best bud they ever smoked. i got the Chem-D, 91 Chem, and Chem #4 the 3 best Chem strains or the most sought after out of the Chems.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 27, 2009)

also the girls outside i added a Bermese x G13 into the mix hope all goes well and we get good weather this season. thats there temporary homes till they get a bit bigger then its into the surrounding veggatation for cover 
and a couple pics of the buds im smoking got some White Rhino and some Crystal.


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

whats up man,
yea looks ilke a fine outdoor grow so far!
can wait to see all these fine strains bud! 
ha those bubba kush leaves are monsters man!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 29, 2009)

i brought some more clones home for outdoors. i now have the following strains going. :hubba: 
5- Original Daywrecker Diesel 
3- Dabney Blu
3- Pre-98 Bubba Kush
1- AK-47 x Bubbleberry
1- Bermese x G13
1- Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough
im very interested in how these will do outside i usually like the taste and smell of outdoor buds better than indoor so i hope these do well. and i hope i get my Chems soon so i can get a clone of each for outside. i got the 3 best Chems coming soon the Chem-D, 91 Chem(Skunkva), and Chem#4 all great strains super dank funky fuel scent/taste and all 9.5-10 for potency there definetly not good daytime smoke. LOL 
some may be put out in the woods but a few are gonna be in the yard so i can take very good care of them. i know the Dab and the OD yield big indoor so its probably a monster outside. the KKSC is a great yielder also but can go for 11 week flower i will have to cut it around 9-1/2 weeks and thats pushing it with my climate. 
the Bubba, Berm x G13, and AK x BB have average yields. but are very potent. also im interested in how purp there gonna get some of them purp up indoors so with the cooler weather here in fall should bring out all the colors. these cuts purp up nice the Dab, Berm x G13, Bubba, and AK x BB all have good color in the end of flower


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 1, 2009)

well i decided to keep 3 plants in the yard growing in pots. the rest are gonna go in the ground in a few gorrila patches . heres what im keeping  in the yard. 
1- KKSC
1- Dabney
1- Original Diesel 
the rest will get planted within the next few days. just have to take another walk thru the area to scope it to see if i can find better locations.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 3, 2009)

some current pics from this morning.  
and the last pic is some Jamaican X OgersKush im smoking!!:48:
if you see the pic of the KKSC clone you will notice it grows sideways weird the mother does this also all side growth goes out at a 90deg. angle its getting big but its not gaining much height.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 3, 2009)

looking good man,
did you cut the bottom out of that small pot the top44 is in?


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 3, 2009)

man i wish i could snag a few cuttings from those moms.  the clubs round here carry some nice clones like deep chunk x strawberry cough which is clone only, but pre98 bubba and original diesel are nowhere to be found


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good man,
> did you cut the bottom out of that small pot the top44 is in?


yup its called elevated potting its good for plants in small pots. like the 6x6x7 pots i use in veg when there smaller. if i just planted the clone in the pot theres only half the container for good root production. if i use the elevated potting only burying the pot an in. giving the plant more room for roots and i can wait a bit longer to transplant. here is an example im using 2-gal. grow bags and for flower i cut the bottoms off them and put them into 3-gal. containers thats 5-gal. of soil with the footprint of a 3-gal. pot.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=103618&d=1236689530
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104249&d=1237032637



			
				greenfriendman said:
			
		

> i wish i could snag a few cuttings from those moms. the clubs round here carry some nice clones like deep chunk x strawberry cough which is clone only, but pre98 bubba and original diesel are nowhere to be found


most of those clubs have no idea what strain they got most of the time they cant give you any info other than the name thats labeled on it. its a bummer but if you find the rite spot and the owner knows his stuff to get legit cuts from then thats cool
as for my cuts you would probably find a pre98 before you would find an OD its gonna be hard to get that one its held very tightly in the growers community. there all killer strains i havent had the pleasure of flowering any yet. but i have smoked some and i seen all the mothers in full bloom and the smells that some of these strains have are great. and the yield on the Dabney Blue, KKSC, and the OD are big need lots of stakes to hold up all that wieght. also if they have a legit Deep Chunk x SC that might be something to try.:hubba: both strains are great and together its probably a nice clone.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 4, 2009)

well after scouting out some patches to grow in ive decided to just keep the clones in the yard so i can take better care of them. after last years loss and all the hard work for nothing i would rather keep them close. i got 13 clones going they will be grown in pots. i stopped being scared and said what the F*** just do it already. so i got them out some hidden in other growth. and some along the fence. 
i got mostly Original Daywrecker Diesel, Dabney Blu, and pre-98 Bubba Kush and i got 1-Berm x G13and 1-KKSC :hubba:


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 4, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> most of those clubs have no idea what strain they got most of the time they cant give you any info other than the name thats labeled on it. its a bummer but if you find the rite spot and the owner knows his stuff to get legit cuts from then thats cool
> as for my cuts you would probably find a pre98 before you would find an OD its gonna be hard to get that one its held very tightly in the growers community. there all killer strains i havent had the pleasure of flowering any yet. but i have smoked some and i seen all the mothers in full bloom and the smells that some of these strains have are great. and the yield on the Dabney Blue, KKSC, and the OD are big need lots of stakes to hold up all that wieght. also if they have a legit Deep Chunk x SC that might be something to try.:hubba: both strains are great and together its probably a nice clone.


 
ya thats true for vendor-supplied dispensaries.  I get clones from Coffeeshop blue sky which is affliated with Oaksterdam nursery and Oaksterdam University so all their clones are always legit, they just dont add new strains very often.  the dc x sc is so yummy - super heavy indica high, and 7 wks flowering but really low yielding so I dont grow it except occasionally


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 5, 2009)

ya that is a reliable source!! i here Harborside also has legit cuttings.
if you can get your hands on the following cuts grab em up cause there some of the best strains going very potent strains.
Green Crack
707 Headband
SFV OGK
any Alien tech gear


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 8, 2009)

the plants were getting really big!! so i did alot of topping to get the hiegth down. i cloned some of the cuts mostly Dabney Blu for outdoors. the rest i just i cloned 2-3 of each strain gonna start new moms so we can either flower the current plants or just hack them and start over. here they are there still good size but i took alot of growth of them. the only ones i left alone was my Berm x G13 and the Pre98 BK  that Bubba it a sweet looking plant it has huge leaves! but the structure of the plant is nice.
the smaller plants are rooted clones for outside got like 9 AK-47 x Bubbleberry
2 KKSC and the rest are Dabs.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 10, 2009)

im getting so anxious to flower after vegging all these killer strains for a couple months. i have yet to try anything but the Dabney so i setup my 4x4x7 Homebox. i got 1000w HPS its in an air cooled hood with lots of air flowing thru it. thats the only way i can keep my temps down i got 2-465cfm Dayton Blowers. 1 is blowing cooler air from the basement into the hood that fan is adjustable since i wired a regular dimmer switch into it so i can turn it up or down. the other is sucking out the other side and out of the room to get rid of the hot air. and there is a 265cfm Dayton Blower bringing fresh air into the tent. so far so good it has been running for 2 days and so far i hit 77deg. and the humidity has been around 40-45.
currently i am dry running the setup to check temps and humidity before i put anything in there. but im thinking 4 plants im gonna cycle my mother plants into flower.
im gonna try and go with a Dab, pre98 Bubba, 
Berm x G13, and a OD if they all fit. if not the big OD is out and a smaller Dab is in. those are the 4 plants i would like to flower. and here are some pics of the tent setup.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 10, 2009)

looking good man,
you can easyly see you've set this up many times before!
so what temps and rh are you seing in there today?
are you gona stick the mothers straght in and re get them later or take cuts off them and flower them?
that 1000w hps should do the trick!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 11, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good man,
> you can easyly see you've set this up many times before!
> so what temps and rh are you seing in there today?
> are you gona stick the mothers straght in and re get them later or take cuts off them and flower them?
> that 1000w hps should do the trick!


thanks bro!! ya i set this tent up many times i got it down now :hubba:
i stuck 4 mothers into the tent i already have rooted clones of all them. 
so those clones will either be turned into mother plants or i might do the motherless method.
1k all the way bro  it has alot more production than my 400 or 600w lights. it covers my 4x4 area great.

and here are some pics from last night. they look like there drooping but its because of being in a bag for the move over here.
you can see in the lights on pics from this morning there standing tall and healthy. i usually do lots of small plants but i think i might pull the same amount of bud from 4 big plants maybe more. i got the following strains in flower Dabney Blu, Original Diesel, Bermese x G13, Pre-98 Bubba Kush
the Dab and OD are very big yielders so i expect good things from those lady's. especialy the OD its supposed to be an all around 10 very potent, dank smell, big yields. the Berm x G13 is an average yield and the Bubba is low but is also a 10 for potency and taste it makes up for the lower yields but there all some killer smoke in there own way:hubba:.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 12, 2009)

so i got 4 plants in flower all killer cuts. 
i also set up my small veg tent i am only using a few 44w CFL's cause i want the slowest growth i can get. i have my new mothers going in there but i dont want the growth ive been getting i would like to keep them as small as possible. 
so i cycled 4 of my big moms into flower and hacked down the rest of the moms and im starting new mothers. i got 6 strains in there i decided to just stay with my clone only strains. Dab, Berm x G13, OD, pre98 Bubba, KKSC, and i also started a AK-47 x Bubbleberry i ran this a few times and i realy like it. and check those clones out  a couple are over 1-1/2ft. with stems the size of my thumb they seem to root faster than the smaller clones. i always thought that small cuttings were better to root not big woody stems. but its working out that way. also the last pic is the Serious seeds AK-47 mom were gonna take clones and hack that plant up also. the plants are getting way to big for the area there in. so were gonna start again from clones.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 15, 2009)

well i transplanted from 3gal. pots to 5gal. buckets and i drilled out some drainage holes and drilled holes along the top of the bucket to use when tying down branches. im gonna have to do lots of LST work to keep them short enough otherwise they will grow into the light. i tied a few branches but im waiting till the plants dry out so i can bend the branches easier. there being feed with Bio-Bizz Bio Bloom, and Fish Mix, GH Alg-A-Mic, and Floralicious Plus, Botnicare Liquid Karma, and Cal-Mag, Epsom Salt, and Molasses at 1000ppm.  the OD tied down easy the Dab i have to wait till the plant drys out and the branches get more rubbery. 
the Pre-98 and Berm x G13 should be good without training they have very little stretch.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 15, 2009)

and here are the new moms under 4-44w CFls and being feed at 250ppm of just GH Flora Nova Grow im trying to slow the growth so they wont overgrow there space.:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 16, 2009)

all the pics i ever saw of the Dabney Blu and Original Diesel where good size multi top plants both Huge yielders. im hopping they dont mind being trained! this morning i finished training the Dab the OD i did easy but the Dab did not want to bend so i let it dry out to make the stems more rubbery and tied it down this morning then gave it a good watering. so everything is now in its place and i dont think i will have a height prob now. once the tops on the plant start turning toward the light it should be a nice plant


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 17, 2009)

here are some pics of my outdoor clones!! 
i got mostly Dabney Blu, Original Diesel witch are big yielders.
and a couple Bermese x G13, Pre-98 Bubba Kush and 1 KKSC 
the KKSC also has very big yields but can go for 11-12 weeks in flower so im not sure how it will finish in the northeast.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow.. Some fantastic ladies man. Great work!! You are a busy little bee!!  Take care and be safe.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 23, 2009)

coming up on 2 weeks 12/12 i think there done stretching. now there off to the races.:hubba: they stayed very nice very little stretch between nodes looks like there gonna stack some nice colas. the Bubba & Berm x G13 had almost no stretch. the Dab & OD probably almost doubled in size with lots of budsites there all very nice looking plants. im so siked to finally have these cuts in flower.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2009)

Brilliant Journal Pot 

All your plants look great :aok:

eace:


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 26, 2009)

wow man there looking awesome,
the dab and b x g13 look like there going to yeild a serious amount
of prime bud!
looks like its gona be a snug fit in there,
are you gona stick with the 5gals buckets in there?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

Great grow journal! Everything looks nice and healthy! I wish I had the space to grow outdoors too! Keep the pictures coming and keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 26, 2009)

impressive


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 26, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> wow man there looking awesome,
> the dab and b x g13 look like there going to yeild a serious amount
> of prime bud!
> looks like its gona be a snug fit in there,
> are you gona stick with the 5gals buckets in there?



ya there gonna be sweet! :hubba: the Dabney Blu & Original Diesel are gonna be big yielders of some killer smoke. especially the OD its an all around 10. the Berm x G13 will give a good yield of some dank buds not as big as the Dab & OD but better than average. the lowest yielder will most likely be 
the pre98 Bubba Kush its a low yielder but the potency makes up for the smaller harvest you get but all 4 strains are great in there own way.
they are snug in there but not to bad they seem to be done stretching and they fit perfect. it gives me a very nice canopy 4x4ft. they will stay in the 5-gal. buckets there perfect for the size plants i have. 6-gal. might have been better but these will do just fine. 



			
				smokybear said:
			
		

> Great grow journal! Everything looks nice and healthy! I wish I had the space to grow outdoors too! Keep the pictures coming and keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.



thanks Smokey i got to go out today and spay the plants with some insecticidal soap i got something munchin on the leaves. so i got to get that under control and transplant them into bigger pots. also have some Auto flowering strains that just popped so i got to transplant those also.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 26, 2009)

yea it looks like you have the perfect size plants to fit in there,
i want i to sort mine out abit better,
but untill i chop my crazy sativas, im never going to have
efficient use of space!
cool your already transplanting the autos,
are you going to grow them outside?
did you deside what size pot to finish them in?
i have mine out there now, there comming on well enough,
but there quite short only just over a foot,
i have to repot them i think, but im gona have to hide them better when i do that!
bugs munchen your crop, ha tell me about it!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea it looks like you have the perfect size plants to fit in there,
> i want i to sort mine out abit better,
> but untill i chop my crazy sativas, im never going to have
> efficient use of space!
> ...



they fit good but i got lucky!  i was growing them just to keep the strain going till i could flower some out. but i got anxious to flower something so i cycled my mothers into the tent i thought it would fit but i had to do alot of LST to a couple of plants but now they fit awesome. i just lolli-popped them all so i should end up with some big tops.:hubba:
and i got to transplant the Autos today i think im gonna use 1/2 or 1 gal. pots i want to look around the forums and see what people are using.
we both got the bugs eating our leaves bummer  ive been spaying them with homeade insecticidal soap the past few days. we had rain for almost the past 2 weeks so i did not check the girls i figured they would be fine with all the rain but when i checked them the other day most got lots of holes in the leaves im not sure whats eating it but there going to town.
and here are some pics from lights off last night.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 28, 2009)

i repotted my autos yeaterday, into 3/4 gal pots, i would like to go 1 gal  but they wont fit where i want to put them, then.
the short stuff and snow ryder are quite short even for an auto, mine are about 14" they wont get that much bigger, so 1gal pots would be perfect,
you going to do the autos ouside?
i have 5 outside and about 10 inside,
i have to get off my *** asnd deside what training im going to use,
maybe supper crop or lst,
what you think?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i repotted my autos yeaterday, into 3/4 gal pots, i would like to go 1 gal  but they wont fit where i want to put them, then.
> the short stuff and snow ryder are quite short even for an auto, mine are about 14" they wont get that much bigger, so 1gal pots would be perfect,
> you going to do the autos ouside?
> i have 5 outside and about 10 inside,
> ...



yup gonna do them outside. 
i would not do any training on the autos i think it will do more harm then good since they finish so early. :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 1, 2009)

i transplanted all my outdoor plants yesterday there looking good they have some minor bug probs something was eating the leaves but i made some insecticidal soap and have been spraying seems to be working.
i also added a strip of sticky tape around the pots to stop slugs.


----------



## swiftgt (Jul 1, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> i would not do any training on the autos i think it will do more harm then good since they finish so early. :hubba:


i ment my normal strains, not the autos!
the autos would be better off untrained, maybe lst,havent tryed though,

wow man your garden is realy greening up!
so have the bugs buggered off yet?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 1, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i ment my normal strains, not the autos!
> the autos would be better off untrained, maybe lst,havent tryed though,
> 
> wow man your garden is realy greening up!
> so have the bugs buggered off yet?



ya i think im getting them under control  damn bugs :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 2, 2009)

here are my indoor ladies starting to bud up nicely


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 4, 2009)

well when i started a few months back with my buddy we each had some sweet genetics. he had the following strains all from seeds. to look for keepers
White Rhino
Ed Rosenthal Super Bud
DP Blueberry
Crystal
Ice
AK-47
Chronic
the AK and the Chronics are 4 weeks in and there already breaking branches.:hubba: the Ice and Crystal were good but not worth keeping same with the DP BlueBerry out of 40 seeds there was 16 fems all lanky plants that cant even hold there own wieght small yields but the bud was not bad. the ERSB started to put out naners in week 6 the mix is a secret just says its about 5-6 staivas in the mix but even cut at 7-1/2 weeks it was actually good had a strong lemon/citrus/haze scent and taste. would be nice if it did not hermie. but we got his line-up down to the AK and Chronics there was just to many mothers of unworthy genetics
and here is the list of clones i brought to the table.
Dabney Blu
KKSC
OD
Berm x G13
pre98 Bubba Kush
AK-47 x Bubbleberry
AK48
Top 44
Dire x Blue Buddha
Jimmie choco x Blue Buddha
Jimmie choco x Dire
Dragons Breath
all except the AK48 did real good but again only had room for a few moms so i decided to keep the ones worth keeping. the others that i hacked into clones and are replaceable i have lots of those beens left.
Dabney Blu
KKSC 
pre98 Bubba Kush
Berm x G13
OD
AK-47 x Bubbleberry
AK-47
so im happy with the moms i got! i brought home a well rooted AK that we think is the cherry pheno this morning. and im gonna try to keep them very small by doing bonsai to the moms. i have 7 in a small tent now. and 3 different Chems coming the D, 91, #4 thats 10 mothers. i will have a sweet line-up but size is a big issue here. my veg tent is 3 x 1-1/2 x 6 using low level of fluros to keep growth as slow as possible. its working out well hope it contiues here are some pics of the mothers im letting them grow a bit to take cuts but once i take them im trimming it down to nothing i already did a good trim but there bouncing back now should be able to clone in about 2 weeks


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 5, 2009)

i have been feeding with Bio-Bizz- Bio Bloom, and Fish Mix, GH Alg-A-Mic, and Floralicious Plus, Botnicare Liquid Karma, and Cal-Mag, Epsom Salt, and Molasses at 1000ppm. 
and the plants look great no burnt leaf tips, no signs of overfertilzation. 
so i decided to take them from 1000ppm to 1200ppm and see how they respond. if it handles 1200ppm i will go to 1300 then to 1400ppm i will keep raising the ppm untill i get minor burns on the leaf tips. so i can push them to the limit.
i also added a couple things into the mix. 
Botnicare pure blend pro Bloom, and Kool Bloom :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 8, 2009)

these pics were from this morning. i think im coming up to 4 weeks of flower.
there starting to pack on some wieght and there getting real frosty.:hubba:
i also hooked up my carbon filter yesterday the smell is getting very strong i have to go today and pick up a bigger filter. so i will have 2 filters running that should do the trick. 
the Original Diesel is starting slower than the rest but smells amazing and has lots of budsites you can see its gonna have some sweet buds just by looking at the formation of the plant.
the Dab and Berm x G13 are budding up the fastest the Dab has some big colas already same with the Berm x G13 there both getting real frosty and both have a great smell to them very strong odor.
the pre98 Bubba Kush has a nice top cola and a bunch of lower budsites its the frostiest plant in there so far. its not gonna yield like the others but will most likely be one of the most potent out of the bunch.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 8, 2009)

nice


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i went to the hydro store yesterday to get a new carbon filter. my old filter is on its last leg so it will be used to scrub the air a second time after the air goes out of the tent.
that filter has a diameter 5.5" and a hieght of 18" the new filter is in the tent pulling air out of the tent. its a bit bigger than my old one the diameter is
5.5" and a hieght of 25" here is a crappy diagram of how my filters are running.
and they gave me a free sample of Botnicare Ripe CNS17 1-5-4 i guess it a fairly new product its a ripening formula for the end stages of bloom cycle to increase fruiting and flowering. it has the major and micro nutrients im gonna start using it next time i water.


----------



## swiftgt (Jul 9, 2009)

nice man, there comming on well,
i bought the top flower bloom and root juice both from bio bizz,
and im still using the bio bizz veg+bloom,
works great.....except in the bubbler!
does the fish mix not have a stinking smell off it?
cool filter man, its bigger then the one i got recently!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 10, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> nice man, there comming on well,
> i bought the top flower bloom and root juice both from bio bizz,
> and im still using the bio bizz veg+bloom,
> works great.....except in the bubbler!
> ...



thanks bro ya the Bio-Bizz fish mix does smell but i also used alaska fish mix and fish and seaweed mix now those reak there so bad it makes your whole area smell like dead fish but the bio bizz is good not strong at all. :hubba:
im also glad i went and got the filter it was getting bad but now its nice the filters are working great. 
and i ran out of my ph tester about 2 weeks ago so i was being lazy and i started having some probs i went and got another ph kit and my water was up near 8 so i flushed it real good with water with a ph of 6 the damage was minor i caught it early so i think it will be fine now that i can PH my water again.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jul 10, 2009)

wow! You are DOIN' it!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 11, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> wow! You are DOIN' it!


thanks Murder 
and i totally agree that some of the best genetic are in northern cali 
but there making the rounds, most of Calis finest is all over the US now and is spreading fast im on the east coast and have acsess to most Cali genetics


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jul 12, 2009)

that's good though bcuz some regions are getting robbed by dealers and other areas just can't access kind...so unfortunate.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 12, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> that's good though bcuz some regions are getting robbed by dealers and other areas just can't access kind...so unfortunate.


were still getting robbed here in the northeast we are flooded with the socalled B.C. Buds or its also called The Asian Connection Bud here its just commercially produced crap cut early and bagged wet. and there getting $200-$250 an oz. depending on quality. real good bud is going anywere from $400-$560
most of the elite cuts around here are held by private growers. most dont sell but there are a few selling, theres a few strains were flooded with.  here is whats been around lately. 
Piff
Purp Kush
NYCD
ECSD
and alot of different Orange crosses
there all good but the Purp Kush and the Orange crosses are mostly just flavor strains they taste amazing but the high is not as potent as the others.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 12, 2009)

here are some pics from yesterday there looking great!! the Dabney Blu is a power pig its budding up so fast. the buds are like twice the size of the other plants. and the smell is amazing if you like Blue strains this is the king of the blues it smells like fresh blueberrys/blueberry muffin mix. and its gonna yield real big. looks to me its an all around keeper 
Fast Flower, Huge yields, Great Smell, and looks like its gonna be potent it has great trich coverage for almost 4 weeks into flower.

The OD is starting to bud up fast its wierd the calyx are covered in trichs but there are none on the sugar leaves its all on the buds. it has a great smell hard to describe its very Dank kinda Petro but still kinda sweet there are lots of tops on this lady all about 8-10 in. all trimmed up so its gonna be alot of tops and not much popcorn.

the Berm x G13 is going nice. its a wierd smell strong odor i cant figure out how to describe it but its nice maybe when its further in i can pin point the smell better. its getting real frosty and already has some real big old calyxs.
this plant is great for people with small spaces it probably got 6-8 in. taller when put into flower very little stretch. nice bushy structure.:smoke1:

and the pre98 Bubba Kush is starting to pack it on. and has a sweet smell to it. i wish i topped it and vegged for less time it would have increased my overall yield. but it looks like i wil get close to an OZ. maybe more cause the buds are rock hard and very frosty. i cant wait to smoke these cuts its my first time running some killer clone only strains. :bong2:

and sometime soon my Chems will be here i got the 3 of the best Chem cuts going heres what i am getting.:hubba:
Chem-D
(skunkva) 91 Chem
Chem #4


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 12, 2009)

and the rest of the pics!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jul 14, 2009)

looks like all the girls are rockin!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 14, 2009)

here are some pics from last night at lights off of the plants in the tent. there just over 4 weeks into flower. the Dabney is a monster i love it the buds are stacking up very fast and it smells so good. the others are also nice but are not producing like the Dab. the Dab could be a cash croppers dream!!:hubba:


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 20, 2009)

nice, very nice


----------



## earlmaster09 (Jul 20, 2009)

you know of all the gj's and threads i browse through on here, this and turkeyneck great white shark scrog are the two I check as often as new posts come, this is a really nice grow man you should be really proud


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 20, 2009)

They look good as hell i hate that i missed so much of it, but im here now, keep up the good work


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 29, 2009)

earlmaster09 said:
			
		

> you know of all the gj's and threads i browse through on here, this and turkeyneck great white shark scrog are the two I check as often as new posts come, this is a really nice grow man you should be really proud


thanks i really appreciate the kind words 
                         here are some current pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so happy with these strains there all looking great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love the Blue strains. and this Dabney is the KING of Blues!! its looking great getting some big frosty buds just how i like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the Berm x G13 is sweet also it seems to be a good yielder. it has some big frosty buds. real thick big white hairs with calyx's that keep getting bigger i think this plant would have done better un-topped though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the OD is doing great the calyx's are finally starting to fatten up and get real frosty. looking at the plant it looks like its no to frosty. but look close and all the calyx's are very frosty its starting to look real good. i think next time i run her i will top it but i will keep it to 4-5 tops and a bit smaller than this plant.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the pre98 Bubba is just crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its has a good amount of bud on it all rock hard and super frosty. im guessing i might pull almost 2oz. from her.
this bud looks so potent i am so anxious to burn some up. even been tempted to take a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 is it 9 weeks yet 
also i got some more clones to add to my mothers list
(skunkva) 91 Chem
Chem #4
Chem-D x Blueberry
pre2000 DJ Shorts Blueberry
and i should be getting the Chem-D and maybe 1 or 2 more cuts in a month or 2.
so here is a list of all my cuts
Dabney Blu
KKSC
pre98 Bubba Kush
Bermese x G13
Original Diesel
AK-47
AK-47 x Bubbleberry
Chem #4
(skunkva) 91 Chem
Chem-D x Blueberry
pre2000 DJ Shorts Blueberry


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 9, 2009)

well i ended up harvesting yesterday all at 9 weeks of flowering.
took a while to do the trimming goes slow but as all you know after the first plant is trimmed you smoke the scissor hash and that makes trimming the next one much more enjoyable. takeing a hash brake between plants works good for me.:hubba: and i got lots of good trim and small popcorn that i will use to make some good hash. im still not sure what i want to make though its a toss up between Bubble, BHO, or QWISO i never tried QWISO thats why i want to make it but i also want to make BHO so i can make a couple Budder batches.
i think i will end up with a good yield though all except the Bubba but even she looks good and for the quality it produced well im guessing around 2oz. 
im guessing around 4-5 oz. for the other 3 plants. so im happy with the results i got off 4 plants 2 were allot fluffier than i would have liked but that was because i had real bad heat issues the whole grow. in winter i bet they would yield much better. here are some pics of the buds hanging.


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice harvest... Party at Pothead420's house!!:woohoo: :banana: :yay: :headbang:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

I got in on the tail end of that....dang you got some fine looking stash there.
Just this page pics inspires the heck out of me to grow indoor.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 9, 2009)

like TC, i also showed up late to the party.
but they look(ed) very nice. 

some great choices on strains


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Aug 9, 2009)

Great grow man, growing like a PRO, thats one nice harvest too yea buddy, have fun making hash, see ya around.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys!! i am so amped to burn a fatty of each strain there all new to me. well i smoked the Dab before and its pretty good but the other 3 will be a sweet treat.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Aug 11, 2009)

ty for the gj PH nice job


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 15, 2009)

i have had the plants hanging about 7 days and they were ready for jars/bags i did not have enough jars so i used gallon zip lock bags i bagged them up last night. i still have a week or so of burping them till there were i like them. but the smells are great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the Dabney Blu is great Smells/Taste just like berry's and i tried a sample last night it got me ripped up nice great indica high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the Berm x G13 was fluffier than i would have liked but still yielded well i tried a sample of this also its about as potent as the Dab but a different high. the taste is hard to describe but its a strong odor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the OD was also kinda fluffy i think the heat problems made them fluffy and slowed growth i probably could have went 10-11 with my OD and B x G13. 
the bud is good but it probably could have been 10 times better. its nowhere close to smelling like diesel it almost fruity with a funky twist never smelled nothing like it. i tried some this morning and its a heavy hitter 2 bong rips had me sweating. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then i tried the Bubba about an hour ago and i love it that is some incredible rock hard bud and it has a funky Dank taste/smell almost like pine and lemons. and its very potent super Narcotic indica high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i ended up with a pretty decent yield from the 4 plant when i bagged the strains i ended up with.
4oz. from the Dabney
5oz. from the Berm x G13
4-3/4oz. from the OD
2-1/2oz. from the Bubba

im still expecting a loss in yield maybe up to an oz. per bag over the next couple weeks so im guessing 11+ oz. in all for a finished yield. that will last me a while enough so i do not have to grow till fall i want to pull 2 big harvest this winter cause the heat issues i have in summer blow and 2 good harvest will give me enough to last and i still have a few outdoor girls that just started budding i hope they finish out nice. we have been having tons of rain so far this season i hope it lets up or i will have bad mold issues but i got some dank buds to burn up so im a happy camper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2009)

she was very easy to grow i had high heat the whole grow and a PH problem for a couple weeks and nothing affected it. 
the Dab could be a great Cash Crop strain it has very big yields and finishes in 8-9 weeks. i would top her to 4-6 tops for a better yield. and she more than doubles in size during flower.could have been a bit better but i am happy i ended up with a little over 3-1/2oz.  

as for the smoke it is a great Indica high kinda narcotic. but i would say its an 8 out of 10 for potency. its a instant buzz after 2 hits you feel it hit you hard and the high last a few hours. it smells and tastes like berry's and the smoke is very smooth on the way down but grabs your lungs makes you cough your brains out but its not harsh in any way. its a Blueberry lovers dream i tried other Blueberry strains but out of them all i like this the best. :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2009)

the Berm x G13 seems to be a bit of a finicky grower i had high heat problems and it caused this plant to be very fluffy. but it still put on some weight and lots of trichs. also this plant stays short and bushy in flower so a good veg will help with yield. and im sure i can get this plant to really give it up in the rite temps. but even as fluffy as it was i ended up with a yield of 4-3/4oz. 

as for the smoke it is very very smooth with a very nice creeper high. the high is a typical hybrid type of high but more towards the Indica side very nice daytime smoke. i would say its a 7-1/2 to 8 out of 10 for potency. with a hashy/piney/sweet smell and taste. 
there were 2 out of 4 plants that were affected by the heat and they were
the Berm x G13 and the OD the Dab and Bubba went to the end without problems especially the Bubba!!


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2009)

the OD was fairly easy to grow it did well in the high heat but could have done way better in lower temps. it seems to like being topped i had lots of tops big canopy but i think it would be better with 5-6 tops instead of the bunch i had. keep in mind when growing her that it will almost double in size during flower. and i yielded 4-1/2oz. 

the smoke is great!! not as good as i thought it would be but i think that was my fault from the heat all the plants could have done so much better.
but it has a smooth smoke very tasty and it grabs your lungs makes you cough your brains out. its hard for me to pinpoint the smell/taste there are so many different great smells i think its sweet/citrus/??? to me it has some of the same smells as the Bubba. a few people said grapefruit while smoking it.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2009)

this plant is great to grow it took everything i threw at it. i was averaging 90-95 deg. temps i was so lucky i got what i got. this plant needs to be vegged to a good size before flower it has very little stretch when you put it in flower. and i would suggest topping it to 2-4 tops. its a lower yielder but its well worth growing the buds are so solid and rock hard . 
i got a decent yield because it was a big mother plant cycled into flower so it ended up just over 4ft. tall and yielded 2-1/4oz. it seems that this Bubba is one of the better yielding Kush's 

the smoke is awesome its hard to describe the smell and taste its  piney/lemony/funky/dank/??? very tasty buds. 
i would give it a 9 out of 10 for potency. when you smoke it it hits like a hammer it gets you so baked its a great Indica high very very narcotic.
and you stay very stoned for a few hours gives you mega munchies. :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 22, 2009)

i got some better pics than the one's i put in the reports in the previous post.
first up the first 5 pics are of the Dabney Blu 
then the last 2 are some pics of the Bermese x G13


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 22, 2009)

and some pics of the pre98 Bubba Kush this and the OD are great strains my favorite for the type of high they have. its very potent, and they taste great. :hubba:
the OD does not look good in pics so i did not take anymore. it looks like it has no Trichs. but it is loaded with trichs its looks like average bud but once you take a hit from a bone or a bong it hits you like a ton of bricks.
here are some better pics of the pre98 Bubba Kush  
this strain is a must try if you can get a cut of it or even get it at any 
Med Dispencary's i would grab it up its great smoke a Indica lovers Dream


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 22, 2009)

So which strain gets your recommendation? If you should pick one of the bunch for your next grow, what would you choose? And thank you very much for the smoke reports. Did you smoke them in bong, pipe, blunt or joint?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 23, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> So which strain gets your recommendation? If you should pick one of the bunch for your next grow, what would you choose? And thank you very much for the smoke reports. Did you smoke them in bong, pipe, blunt or joint?


well i have smoked it in the Bong, Bowl's, Blunt's, Bubbler, Joints, and the Vaporizer!! :hubba: and its great in them all but the Bong really rips you up. 

its pretty hard to choose just 1 strain they are all great in there own way. :confused2:  
they all are highly recommended.  but if i had to choose just one i would say the Original Diesel cause its an all around 10 big yields of super potent bud that has a great Taste that is similar to the Bubba Kush but a bit more Grapefruit then Lemon. :joint:i pulled 4-1/2oz. off the one OD i had but i really think i can improve on the yield and potency in the rite conditions. 
i had bad heat issues so this fall i will find out if it gets better when the temps are down.


----------



## Pothead420 (Sep 2, 2009)

here are some pics of the outdoor girls. been a bad season i just hope the temps hold out they just started to flower a couple weeks ago and were already getting down to 45deg. at night. i was thinking of bringing them inside but then i thought about it and i would much rather let them DIE then to bring some pest into my grow and have them eat my moms up i would be so pissed if i lossed any of my moms.
and that tiny thing in the orange pot is my Auto Snowryder :watchplant::**:
i think dope seeds made F2s of the originals with no luck. there Short Stuff have the same exact genetics as the Lowryder #1 and the Snowryder is nothing special.

REMOVED


----------



## Pothead420 (Sep 7, 2009)

got some better pics of the girls Outdoors! 
i cant wait to try these strains Grown Outdoors i loved them indoors but i always liked the unique taste and smells you get from outdoor bud. i know outdoors is not as potent compared to indoors. but i really like puffin on some good Outdoors once and a while. :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2009)

dang P, them sum beautiful buds in those pix. quite a variety too :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2009)

> i know outdoors is not as potent compared to indoors.


:rofl:..... so 'untrue'..
AND...


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 7, 2009)

nice buds yeah that pre 98 is bomb the first time i tried it i picked it up from a valley clinic it was on another level i was blown like i just started


----------



## Pothead420 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks everyone i was very happy with everything its gonna be nice to see how the outdoor compares to the indoor.

Hick i know outdoor can be very potent just as potent as indoors.  
i  even enjoy smoking outdoors over indoor buds anyday. but i always thought that most outdoor bud i smoked was not as potent as most indoor grown buds but some is outdoor very DANK but the majority seems average.   
and in the future i will load the pics straight onto the site i did not realize that linking the pics caused probs.


----------

